# first wigeon of the season(pics)



## scottjes000 (Jan 26, 2007)

[/b]


----------



## honkerslayr (Dec 14, 2006)

that is a darn nice and dandy bird a mounter in my book!! :beer:


----------



## scottjes000 (Jan 26, 2007)

thanks 
I have never mounted a bird how does it cost on average?


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

If you don't mind me asking, where are you from. That background sure looks pretty.


----------



## bud69652 (Feb 6, 2006)

duck cost around $150 in SD for a mount. not sure where you are from.


----------



## honkerslayr (Dec 14, 2006)

ya like bud said id say $150-210, but it all depends on the taxedermist, go to one that has a gallery and check them out this will give you a good ondication of how good the quality of work they do. the price also depends on the type or position you want it mounted in. good luck


----------



## huntingdude16 (Jul 17, 2007)

Nice! Hard to beat a drake widgeon in full plumage. :wink:

As for taxidermists, like others side, depends upon the person. I actually have a widgeon at out taxidermist thats basicly finished, and it was $215(if you pay money down). He's done a good job on them also.


----------



## scottjes000 (Jan 26, 2007)

thanks that makes me feel better that was the only duck that came in all day

thats a lot of money I will save my money for shells

I live in a small town 2hrs north of Seattle Washington


----------



## sflem849 (Mar 4, 2004)

Nice bird! Looks just like the GHG decoys...NOT!!!


----------



## scottjes000 (Jan 26, 2007)

:toofunny: :bowdown:


----------



## ndwaterfowler (May 22, 2005)

Nice looking bird, congrats! Can't beat that backdrop either.

Chris


----------



## dakotadux (Nov 9, 2003)

That's a sweet looking bird! I also like you duck boat!!....You must be able to haul lots of dekes with that thing? :wink:


----------



## NDJ (Jun 11, 2002)

Looks like the head has a purple tint versus the green...

I was reading about that on another site and it sounds like a west coast thing only???


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

That's big wigeon country out that way isn't it? From things I've read there are quite a few along the coast out that way.

Great looking duck and nice pics.
Good work,
Dan


----------



## scottjes000 (Jan 26, 2007)

later in the year we get some great looking birds


----------



## huntingdude16 (Jul 17, 2007)

Beautifull pinnie! Is that mallard in the upper left corner banded?


----------



## scottjes000 (Jan 26, 2007)

yep he sure is thats the first and only banded duck I have ever shot 
:beer:


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

That's a nice pin on that pintail. Very nice looking duck.
Good shooting,
Dan


----------

